# [ssh] tunnel et grande évasion [resolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je suis dans une société derrière un proxy qui depuis peu bloque pas mal de site (facedebouc, deezer...)

Heureusement ssh configurer sur le port 443 fonctionne et me permet de maintenir ma gentoo quand je suis au boulot.

Utilisant putty sous Xp quand je suis au travail je me suis livré à un petit test de tunnel ssh pour surfer depuis le boulot sur les sites que je veux.

Pour se faire j'ai sous putty configurer la bête comme ça :

Connexion>>ssh>>tunnel>>destination = XXXXX.dyndns.org:80

Connexion>>ssh>>tunnel>>source port = 111 (au pif !)

Ensuite sous IE (désolé pas le choix) et je tape : http://localhost:111/

ça a presque fonctionné car dans le navigateur c'est afficher l'interface d'administration de ma neufbox !

demi déçu car ça peut être pratique !

J'en déduis que le tunnel fonctionne mais c'est pas encore gagné pour réussir à surfer sur le net.

Comment faut-il que je m'y prenne ?

mon serveur ssh écoute le port 443 et 22 il se trouve derrière la neufbox sur laquelle j'ai redirigé le port 443 sur le serveur.Last edited by BENJI on Wed May 05, 2010 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gregool

Salut,

pour surfer a travers le tunnel normalement pas besoin de mettre d'adresse, juste un port source dans ton cas 111

une fois le tunnel ouvert tu configures ton navigateur pour qu'il utilise le proxy socks 127.0.0.1:111

et là si tout ce passe bien les requêtes sont envoyées à travers le tunnel.

EDIT: quand tu choisis ton port dans putty il faut indiquer l'option Dynamic

----------

## BENJI

hmm !

 :Confused: 

ça marche pas !

dans putty j'ai juste fait :

Connexion>>ssh>>tunnel>>source port = 111

je clique sur add et le message suivant apparait :

"you need to specify a destination address in the form host.name:port"

Je précise qu'il n'y a plus rien dans la liste forwarded port.

EDIT : J'ai fait la même chose en cochant dynamic, là pas de message d'erreur.

La configuration de firefox est la suivante :

Configuration manuelle du proxy>>Hôte SOCKS>>127.0.0.1>> Port 111

SOCKS v5 est coché

J'ouvre firefox ensuite et je tape www.google.fr mais la connexion n'aboutit pas !

----------

## gregool

je pense que ça doit être un problème de DNS.

dans la configuration de firefox about:config cherche ce paramètre :

```
network.proxy.socks_remote_dns
```

et modifie la valeur en true

----------

## BENJI

ah bien vu   :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

j'aime SSH  :Very Happy: 

----------

